# WHAT LENS FOR STUDIO SHOTS?



## ababysean (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm doing another studio workshop, where they have models and such, it is in a studio with lighting, we each get a flash trigger...

There is a section for natural window light, as well this time there will be outdoor shots as well

I have a 35mm, my 18-55, and 50-200.

I have a D3000, so not very professional equipment at all.

I got some good pictures last time, but I would like to see about renting a lens for this coming up shoot and wonder which one I should choose?

Thanks in advance!

This sessions theme will be 40s pin up girls!


----------



## 1000DUser (Jul 28, 2010)

try a prime lens with a very wide aperture. if youre using a canon theres 50mm f1.8 II which produces very sharp images at a very cheap price. or you could invest into a tamron 17-50 / 28-75. heard its pretty sharp


----------



## Scatterbrained (Jul 28, 2010)

You don't need a wide aperture for studio work.  I don't know about Nikon but I know with Canon the 135L,85L and 70-200 get lots of work for portraiture.  The 70-200 is more for outdoors while something like the 85mm range would be better for inside.  OF course, depending on what you're doing there is always the fisheye.....


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 28, 2010)

For the purposes of the workshop, I don't think you will really _need_ another lens.  I'm guessing that it will be OK for you to shoot at F8, so any lens will be OK.  
And when I think of 40's style pin up girls, I don't really envision shallow DOF....and that's another reason why shooting at F8 should be OK.

Lighting makes an image, not the lens...so concentrate on that.


----------



## KmH (Jul 28, 2010)

Studio portraiture is typically done at middle apertures so you don't _need_ fast glass, but the fast glass usually has the better optics.

Your D3000 is more than capable and the strobed light will negate a need for using a high ISO.

Studio shooting requires more than 1 lens.

You would want one lens for head and shoulder shots and a differnt lens for full body shots.

If you are only going to rent 1 lens I would recommend getting:
LensRentals.com - Rent a Nikon 85mm f/1.8D

The 85mm f/1.4 is even better but it won't AF on your D3000.


----------



## Dao (Jul 28, 2010)

^^  What Big Mike said.   Just use the kit lens.

If you want to rent one, maybe those 2x-7x/8xmm f/2.8 lens


----------

